# Helping a mate



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

So, i convinced a friend of mine to try the sport one season ago. Now, a year later and he is still stuck in the heel side movement all absolute beginners learn, i.e. he is using the board perpendicular-wise to the slope to slide down. The nose is not used almost at all. I have advised him once or twice to try the leaf movement as this will force him to kinda point the nose of the board downwards to no avail. I think he's afraid of the speed as he tends to lean back whenever he picks up some speed whenever he tried learning on a nearly flat surface. How can i advise him to get better without sounding like an a$$ or like his mother?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Does he ever try doing the falling leaf on his toe-side? 

If not, have him try that. Once he gets that he should be able to go from falling leaf heel-side to toe-side. Once he masters that he then should be able to transition into linking a few turns. 

At least that's how I taught myself.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

he needs to understand that leaning forward will give him control. Its probably best for his riding and your friendship if he takes some lessons


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. I thought of showing this thread to him at some point as i believe he may benefit from replies by others instead of just hearing it from me  so i would really appreciate it if i could get some useful info on how he should start learning how to snowboard, i.e. tips and newbie instructions by actual snowboarders concerned about the particular issue instead of generic videos and instructions. I want to make this a bit more direct so that it impacts more

I will at some point erase this particular reply by me and replace it with something else for obvious reasons hehehe


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Be a brah...just say fu buddy, I'm riding and if you want to bowl in the gutters, oh well...otherwise tell him to get a lesson from a hot boarder chick


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Be a brah...just say fu buddy, I'm riding and if you want to bowl in the gutters, oh well...otherwise tell him to get a lesson from a hot boarder chick


It's harsh, but it's true. You have to commit in order to progress in snowboarding. If you're not willing to commit, you won't improve. Tell him eating shit is just part of the learning process, and that once you get your frontside turns down, it gets tremendously easier and less painful.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup, sounds like he's never had a lesson. That's day 1-2 kinda stuff... Show him vids/pics of you tearing it up in the fun stuff!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Be a brah...just say fu buddy, I'm riding and if you want to bowl in the gutters, oh well...otherwise tell him to get a lesson from a hot boarder chick


to add...be a dude and buy him a private lesson with said hot boarder chick instructor..."lap dance"...just go to the instruction desk and ask for the hottest babe..."here ya go dude, in your frckin face...I'll catch ya at lunch". If that don't motivate him..idk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pop him in the nose and tell him if he is still fucking around on his heel side when you lap him that your gonna pop him again until he quits his pussy bullshit


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

hahahahha, epic. This sh!t is hilarious :laugh:
I would save the hot instructor for me tbh.
So i'll try some of the tips here and see how it goes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like a born SKIER.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sounds like someone with a phobia, tbh.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like he needs to play badminton


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Be a brah...just say fu buddy, I'm riding and if you want to bowl in the gutters, oh well...otherwise tell him to get a lesson from a hot boarder chick


This. And she held my hand to help me find toe-side balance as I slipped down the hill.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep I agree with the others - _get him a lesson_, preferably with the aforementioned hot boarder chick. My first day snowboarding I took a lesson with a hot 20something Swiss instructor that was like 4 years younger than me. It really helped me not to be a pussy during the lesson and commit to linking turns.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

metric said:


> Yep I agree with the others - _get him a lesson_, preferably with the aforementioned hot boarder chick. My first day snowboarding I took a lesson with a hot 20something Swiss instructor that was like 4 years younger than me. It really helped me not to be a pussy during the lesson and commit to linking turns.


Yup...that's the psychology.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Cycle4Fun said:


> This. And she held my hand to help me find toe-side balance as I slipped down the hill.


And this is the carrot....or tease....the closest he will ever be to hot boarder chick til he learns to shred better than her.


----------

